
Should an emoji come before or after a full-stop? - rmeertens
https://writing.stackexchange.com/questions/51030/should-an-emoji-come-before-or-after-a-full-stop
======
sevencolors
This is amusing to read. Language is a beautiful evolving thing. Personally I
love seeing how people use it in new ways. New words or ways to add emphasis.
Emojis are a interesting way of getting facial expressions across in a
minimalst way

~~~
mikecoles
I'm of the opposite persuasion. At least with English, there are many ways to
express connotations or degrees with word selection. Should emoji be
considered along the lines of ebonics? Languages adjust with usage. New
technology and knowledge arrives while somethings fade. To me, the cute little
characters are a form of laziness.

~~~
colejohnson66
You said yourself that languages adjust. So why can’t emoji be part of it?

